

40 maps that explain the internet - Tenoke
http://www.vox.com/a/internet-maps

======
Quai
Ref. map #3 and why Norway was the first country to join ARPANET:

"Tracing the origins of the Internet in this country, it turns out that Norway
was the first non-english speaking country on the net. It also turns out that
the reason for getting Norway on to the net was a highly laudable cause. In
1971, NORSAR (NORwegian Seismic ARray) at Kjeller just outside Oslo was
connected to the Seismic Data Analysis Center (SDAC) in Virginia with a fixed,
2.4Kbits line. NORSAR and SDAC were financed by DARPA (US Defence Advanced
Research Projects Agency) for the purpose of monitoring the early nuclear
test-ban treaties, the Norwegian array being ideally situated close to the
Soviet test sites on Novaja Zemlja in the Arctic."

[http://www.isoc-no.no/isoc-no/social/isoc-no-art.html](http://www.isoc-
no.no/isoc-no/social/isoc-no-art.html)

